# Хочу видеть русские символы в Gimp, XMMS и т.п.

## -Vlad-

Система 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 установленная из stage3. После установки были добавлены TTF от Windows 9x и настроены с помощью Панели управления KDE. До тех пор в XDownoader'е вместо букв были "квадратики", после настройки всё стало по-русски. Затем были установлены XMMS и GIMP.  В них русские символы не отображаются. Очень похоже на ISO8859-1. 

По ссылке http://meg.fatal.ru/articles.php?id=1 почитал, пытался переложить на gentoo - не вышло! Посоветуйте, как заставить приложения, использующие gtk, отображать корректно русские символы.

----------

